
MyScale – Quick SVG Icon Resizer(Tiny Tool) - nitishkmrk
https://webkul.github.io/myscale/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
nitishkmrk
@brudgers Thanks for your suggestion!

